# Hutch lining - Sticky lino?



## pinksalamander (Jun 9, 2008)

I've just done a huge huge huge cleanout of Lotties hutch. It took several hous of scrubbing on my hands and knees and its finally spotlessly clean.

Thing is, now i am thinking that i know it wil just get messy again. Straw and whatnot everywhere. So i thought maybe i could line the insides with Lino, so it is wipe clean and i don't have a need for straw at all.

Thing is, i can't work out how to stick it down. Lino isn't sticky, andit needs to stay firmly down.

Does anyone have any ideas, or what have you done for flooring in your hutches? Wood is so absorbent it seems a silly choice for flooring...

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Jun 9, 2008)

Double sided flooring tape, Heavy duty exterior (multi surface) glue, or: http://www.screwfix.com/search.do;j...arset=UTF-8&fh_search=spray+adhesive&x=0&y=0#

Or maybe staples, but they will rust and may stickout after a while.


----------



## pinksalamander (Jun 9, 2008)

Ahh... that is a good idea!

Although, i just found on the B&Q site, vinyl floor tiles that are self adhesive. They are 30cm x 30cm which means i need to buy 2 packs, they are Â£5 a pack which is really good value! Plus they will be easier than lino because they are small... i'm still trying to convince my mum to take me there tonight. I don't want to put all the straw back in tonight only to have ti take it all back out again and clean again to stick the tiles down. It will make life so much easier. She keeps complaining i walk straw all through the house so i'm hoping she will give me a lift.

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Jun 9, 2008)

lol Glad you found them, I was just about to post them (I was looking around the B&Q website to look for tiles for CJ's cage and hutch. Good luck in convincing your mom, dont they do home delivery? (free?)


----------



## pinksalamander (Jun 9, 2008)

They do to home delivery but the reason i want them now (i can get a friend to drive me any other day, or my Mum can take me any other evening) but i don't want to refill the hutch with straw only to empty it all over again. I'd rather do it now when it is clean and clear.

My Mum can't take me because she is going out but my Nan is going to Wickes and Homebase so she said she will grab some for me... so i hope she can get them!

I'm doing a day of house cleaning and garden tidying. You should see my to-do list. I've just hoovered the entire house, mopped the kitchen floor, i need to sort the shed out and mow the lawn too :sweep

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## pinksalamander (Jun 9, 2008)

She's got some granite effect ones.. im very excited about this. I know its weird but for me this is like 'the end' of major hutch cleaning and hoovering 

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Jun 9, 2008)

Will be like a proper "cottage" now lol be sure to post pics.


----------



## pinksalamander (Jun 9, 2008)

Ah, no. This isn't Rose Cottage. This is Thistle Hall (i'm sad aren't i? ). Infact the sign for Thistle Hall is being made right now and should be here by Friday!

It was so easy to do. It took me about 20 minutes. I didn't do a particularly good job but at Â£3 a back its not the end of the world! You can cut them with scissors too. I needed to do a bit of cutting to work round the ramp and in the corners too. 

When i put Lottie in she looked a bit bewildered. I suppose it makes a completley different smell and feel to the downstairs. She started hopping down the ramp, then stopped midway like '..Whhatt?!?..' She has already messed it up on her way out of the litterbox though!

Pictures:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jun 9, 2008)

I know Lino with a topping of vet bed is very popular with some people. Then you can just chuck the vetbed in the wash and dry it, wipe down and clean the lino and then lay the vet bed back on top. Easy!Personally I don't use lino however Millie is a clean bunny (most of the time) soI don't really need it.

Nice set-up Fran!


----------



## pinksalamander (Jun 9, 2008)

I've seen vet bedding at the vets (unsuprisingly) so i may invest in some. To be honest Lottie seems clean. She gets a bit 'confused' sometimes and decides to pee in a different corner but i clean it up and she usually goes back in her litter tray. I might get some vet bedding for the bedroom but there isn't much need for the bottom floor as far as i can see. I'm sure bunnies don't need to walk on soft things all the time!

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jun 9, 2008)

Ibought it after being bitten by the 'vet bed bug'. One of my rabbity friends on another forum convinced me to get some and now I love it!I think I've even spread it onto RO.:whistlingIt's just so soft and comfy -Millie's hutch is lined throughout.

I'd also recommend buying it off ebay. I got two 5 X 3ft pieces for Â£10 each.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm considering getting some of the stick on linoleum squares for the bottom of Rory's cage. It currently has carpet, and while he's perfect about peeing in the litter box, a lot of his poops make it out of the box, then he steps on them and they disintegrate and are ground into the carpet. That plus the fact that he's been shedding like crazy means the carpet looks pretty gross and I don't like him sitting on it. I've replaced the carpet twice since March, at $10 a pop. He hates standing on linoleum, but I kind of want to give it a try because it would be easier to keep clean. The upper two levels could still be carpet since they don't get as dirty. Let us know what Lottie thinks of her new slipper floor!


----------



## pinksalamander (Jun 9, 2008)

Its not actually too slippery. The one i have isn't quiet like lino, its more vinyl. Its harder (you couldn't roll it up like lino) and its got a slight texture to it to give it a bit more grip. I definatley say go for it. Its really easy to use and seems like it will be easier to clean.

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## tort (Jun 9, 2008)

SnowyShilo, what kind of carpet are you using? Dana and I use heavy rubber backed industrial mats that you find in store entryways. I used a box cutter to cut them to size and for cleaning I just run the vacuum over it or throw it into the washer if its is bad. We got ours from ALSCO linen supply for around $5 for a 4'x6'. The mats couldn't be used for business anymore so they sell them off at a great cheap price. I line the bun's and the fert's cages with them. I would use linoleum but bunny wont go on it.lol


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Jun 9, 2008)

Does Lottie have a particular breed or cross breed? I have a bun that looks so similiar in coloring, but his ears are longer and he has a huge tuft of long hair on the top of his head, I have often wondered what he was or what he is crossed with!

Lottie is a doll!


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Jun 10, 2008)

Hutch is looking Great!

pinksalamander wrote:


> I've seen vet bedding at the vets (unsuprisingly)



:laughsmiley:

PS. What every Lottie is I think my late rabbit had in her aswell...she was more or less EXACTLY the same size, build etc. Just the colour was different.


----------



## pinksalamander (Jun 10, 2008)

I went to see her this morning. She had knocked her foodbowl down the stairs so a few things had scattered everywhere, but i can't imagine how easy it will be to clean! I can just sweep it all up with the dustpan, then disinfect weekly. Very excited.

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Bunnicula (Jun 10, 2008)

I think you've made a good choice with the flooring. We use something similar with our buns (actually planning to build a new floor for the indoor cages this week).

Gingivere does not like lino/vinyl flooring and is very uncertain about her footing on it, so for her I simply place small carpets and towels on top. Yes, she messes the carpets & towels with her hay, poo, dripping water, etc...but it's easy to pull them out & toss them in the laundry while doing a quick wash/clean-up of the vinyl flooring bottom.


----------



## pinksalamander (Jun 10, 2008)

Lottie doesn't seem to mind, although i'm considering getting a small pieces of something soft to sit on as a relief. The upstairs level is still just wood and in her bedroom she has a blanket with a little house ontop if she wants to go somewhere 'enclosed' although i've never seen her actually stay in there. Maybe she does in the night when its very cold but i haven't seen her in there. 

I'm want to put something downstairs forher to sit on if she needs too, but i don't want to put down carpet because she loves to chew it! I'm thinking of putting a seagrass mat down. I went to see her and she was relaxing on the bottom level quite happily.

Also, once we get our garden sorted a bit more i'm going to be hopefully getting a run (or building one) to attach to the front of the hutch, so it will look something similar to this:






Ive just got to work out how to go about this, i want it to be easy to remove for cleaning because i will need to get to her litterbox daily!

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Jun 10, 2008)

Could you find a way to attach the run to the back of the hutch instead of the front, so you can just go to the back of the pen (wich would be the front of the hutch :? ) and clean her hutch like that? or have a collapsable/replaceable top so you can get into the run to clean the hutch?


----------



## pinksalamander (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm not sure how i will do it. I'm thinking of using those little metal bracket (the kind you get with stuff at IKEA to attach big units to the wall. they're like little metal L shapes) and screwing them onto the horizontal bit in the middle of the hutch, and also on the side, so i can run some kind of elastic or metal clip to attach the run on. Then i can still close the doors, and remove the run for cleaning but it should be fairly firmly attached to the hutch.

I make no sense. I shall have to draw instead. 

Fran :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Jun 10, 2008)

Here, we call them L Brackets..lol


----------



## pinksalamander (Jun 10, 2008)

Thats probably what they're called.. you wouldn't think i was a design and resistant materials student would you? 

Also, sorry i forgot to answer your earlier q Zin, but i have NO idea what Lottie is because she is a rescue. She could be anything :dunno. I'd like to know too. Maybe i should post her in the Rabbitry and Showroom.

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Jun 10, 2008)

I posted some pics of my boy in this forum.. Dodge the funky lop boy..


----------

